# صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا العجايبى



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (29 مارس 2007)

*صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا العجايبى*






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى
صلوا لاجلنا​*


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا العجايبى*

بركتهم تكون معانا
شكرا ليك


----------



## جاسى (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا العجايبى*

حلوه اوى
 شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †gomana† (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا العجايبى*

الله ده تصميم روعة جدا
ميرسي ليك ومشتنيين المزيد


----------



## trank (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صلواتهم وبركاتهم تكون معنا الى الابد


----------



## مينا10 (4 أبريل 2010)

بركة صلوات القديسان العظيمان البابا كيرلس و مار مينا تكون مع جميعنا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

الصور مش ظاهرة عندى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

لا يوجد صوره ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

وينهاااااااااااااااا


----------



## ansam (1 يوليو 2010)

صور جميلة ورائعة اتحفونا بالمزيد منها وليبارككم الرب القدير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2010)

*يا جماعه الموضوع ده من 2007 قديم قوي

بس عايز اسال ansam هي فين الصور اللي جميله ورائعه

يمكن احنا كلنا مش واخدين بالنا​*


----------



## ansam (2 يوليو 2010)

بصراجة انا انا اول مرة اشوف هذي الصور  واي صورة لقديسينا هي جميلة ورائعة حتى لو كانت قديمة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2010)

ansam قال:


> بصراجة انا انا اول مرة اشوف هذي الصور  واي صورة لقديسينا هي جميلة ورائعة حتى لو كانت قديمة




*
قديمه ايه بس

الصور اصلا فين 

مفيش صور في الموضوع

ولا الصور باينه عندك انتي بس :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

*ولا انا يا عم الحاج باينة عندي*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2010)

لا يوجد صور فعلا​


----------



## mr:maher (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هى فين الصورة


----------

